
Protests break out in Hong Kong as first arrest made under new security law - plasticchris
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/01/china/hong-kong-national-security-law-july-1-intl-hnk/index.html
======
LinuxBender
I am just curious and not looking to start any kind of political discussion,
but hypothetically speaking, should HK go to war (at any scale) with China,
what would allies of HK be obligated to do? Does the handover of Hong Kong [1]
mean that this might be treated as a humanitarian issue?

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handover_of_Hong_Kong](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handover_of_Hong_Kong)

